# Sending money.



## Aunt Bea (May 10, 2019)

Do any of you have experience with Zelle or one of the other money transfer apps available today?

Years ago I used Western Union but it was very expensive and inconvenient.  Now That I have signed up for online banking my bank is pushing the use of Zelle.  I don't send money often but this type of service would be handy to have in place if I get a call in the middle of the night saying my nephew is being held in a Nigerian prison and needs bail/ransom. layful:nthego:

Seriously what if anything do you know about using these apps or which one might be considered the best.

Thanks, B


----------



## RadishRose (May 10, 2019)

Sorry, Aunt B, I haven't any info, but I've PM'd my address to you in case.....layful:


----------



## C'est Moi (May 10, 2019)

Aunt Bee, I use something called "PopMoney," which is featured on my banking institution's website.   When I log into my bank account and go to Transfer Money, there is an option for external transfers.   If I select that, I get a redirect to PopMoney.   I have used it several times in the past couple of years and it works smoothly (I send birthday "gifts" this way to our kids instead of mailing money or checks.)   There is no charge for the service unless I choose expedited service; then it's $5 for next-day guaranteed delivery.  

You will need the recipient's bank account number and bank routing number, though I believe you can also use an email address or phone number for transactions.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 10, 2019)

It sounds similar to Zelle.

The thing I don't really understand is the idea of sending the money to an email or telephone number, how does the person actually retrieve the cash.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 10, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> It sounds similar to Zelle.
> 
> The thing I don't really understand is the idea of sending the money to an email or telephone number, how does the person actually retrieve the cash.



I have not used it that way, but I believe they use the email or phone number to notify the receiver, who then has to provide his/her banking info to complete the transfer.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 10, 2019)

I'll just add that once the info is set up, it's really easy to transfer money.   Just a couple of clicks and done.


----------



## Butterfly (May 10, 2019)

I've sent money to my son a couple of times and I just transfer it direct from my bank account to his.   No intermediaries.  It's seamless and secure. He pays me back the same way.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 10, 2019)

Butterfly said:


> I've sent money to my son a couple of times and I just transfer it direct from my bank account to his.   No intermediaries.  It's seamless and secure. He pays me back the same way.



I can only do that if the recipient has an account with the same banking chain as mine.   (Like BoA or Wells Fargo.)


----------



## AnnieA (May 11, 2019)

Paypal is a good option if both people have accounts.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 16, 2019)

Aunt Bea my son and I were using Zelle to transfer money back and forth for quite some time with no issues. However I found out after I sent money via Zelle using a  checking account through another bank  that I couldn't be signed up to use it at both banks. The original bank " unenrolled" me. I was a bit annoyed but got over it after realizing that my son and I have other methods we can use.

My husband got me to sign up for the Cash app (aka Square  Cash) last year. The referer and those referred each got a $5 bonus if the new signee sent at least $5 to someone. I found out that several family members are using it and none of us have had a problem. The money reaches the Payee's account immediately. I signed on using my main checking account then changed to an account that has the bare minimum. To protect against fraud, all transactions require my pin number.


----------

